# Bagged Touareg



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

I just came on here and must admit I am impressed. I have been customizing cars for about 10 years and have bagged quite a few cars, but some of the cars you guys have out together are just insane. I havent seen any bagged Touaregs so I just wanted to share. I havent bagged that many VW's but I bagged this one about 3 years ago. Used Aero struts all around on stock shocks. Two 3 gallons, two 480s, ASCO manifold valve, dakota digital display 1/2 in line and AVS switchbox. The car sits on 24's and drives aired out. My customers aren't big on tucking as much wheel as possible, but are more concerned with a good ride and a reliable system. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

pretty interesting
kinda badass


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

ive always wanted to see a bagged Toureg. thanks!


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bombardi)*

We got another bagged Touareg. For sure done with Bagyards !











_Modified by low_quattro at 12:22 AM 9-10-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Bagged Touareg (Nyccustomizer)*

Excellent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmmm http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (low_quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *low_quattro* »_We got another bagged Touareg. For sure done with Bagyards !

































_Modified by low_quattro at 11:09 PM 9-8-2009_

That's a B5.5















now this is another touareg


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

that things pretty sick


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd like to see a Cayenne on bags







They probably have a similiar suspension to the Treg?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

Great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is it just me or do those aerosports look taller than usual?


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubdan01)*

damn!!


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I like it!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
That's a B5.5

















Nah, that's a Touareg bro....


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry, the image linking was wrong.
I edited but with more than 1 pic its not right again.
Donno why.
Just visit http://www.bagyardairride.com --> Gallery --> Customers --> Volkswagen


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

The Toureag from HPS ist a photo Shop fake
thist it the one with BY


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Def-Shooter* »_The Toureag from HPS ist a photo Shop fake
thist it the one with BY



alex's touargeg is tough as nails. this can be seen in the worthersee II article of pvw


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow that looks hott


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
*That's a B5.5*















[/img]

B5.5? C4 A6 avant..


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (thirtysixspokes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_
B5.5? C4 A6 avant..


....how long till people realize that it's a constantly shuffling image?


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTiWV (Jul 31, 2008)

nice!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
....how long till people realize that it's a constantly shuffling image?









I see my old car every time I refresh...not sure what is shuffling....


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*

A bagged touareg still hasnt been done right.


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

x2^^


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

the car looks like **** but props for it on bags


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

the 2nd touareg is much better though


----------

